# Giving a Speech on Raw!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Somehow I managed to make it through college and 4 semesters of graduate school without ever taking a public speaking class. :happy: Buuuut, I am in my last semester before student teaching next fall and I cannot get my certification without taking public speaking! Bleh.

I signed up to take a proficiency examination. Basically I show up next Monday, give a 5-7 minute speech, and if I prove to be proficient (which I _should_ considering I command fourth graders on a regular basis...LOL) then I am good to go!!!!

So, after pondering and pondering what kind of speech I could possibly prepare in a week I decided to do an informative speech on raw feeding. I know enough about raw feeding that I feel comfortable speaking about it without having to memorize facts, etc.

I would like to keep it basic and not focus on the specifics of any one style of raw feeding. This speech needs to be interesting to the audience - which will be other college students waiting to give their speeches. :mullet:

Any ideas on what I should focus on? I was thinking of either debunking myths OR talking about the physiology of dogs and why a raw diet is appropriate.

Any other ideas?

Go Raw! eace:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I teach obedience classes and one session of every class I take the time to talk about good nutrition. It's my most favoritest time of class!!! :heh: Now I can't make the whole thing about raw, but I do make sure that I give a good bit of information about it. :biggrin:

I'll normally get a bag of Pedigree Puppy and Science Diet Puppy and use those for examples since the ingredients are fairly similar and one is twice the price. I will mention what you do and do not what in your dogs' diet and why. From there I will openly compare the two foods. Many are surprised at how much the Science Diet sucks. lol At that point I normally have their attention enough to be able to debunk common feeding myths and opinions. I'll tell them about most major food companies being owned by much larger conglomerates...about how there are different qualities of meals and meats...about the trickery on the bags and in the marketing, etc. When I'm all done with that, I'll get into the different types of food. This is where I can dive into the raw feeding topic. :heh: At this point we have a bond going and they can believe that I've done my research so it's not so scary and weird anymore. 

I know that this is a bit different than what you're planning on doing, but I thought that you might be able to pull some ideas from it. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!! :thumb:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

:bump:

If you could give a brief 5 minute speech on raw feeding to a *general* audience, what would *you* focus on?

I am outlining my speech tonight!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I would concentrate on the benefits... and maybe only touch on a few of the myths, but not go into too much negative detail.

1) dogs are carnivores
2) so we feed them a carnivore diet
3) mention the things that improve with PMR diet - coat, eyes, teeth, poop, etc. etc.
4) debunk a few myths


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

1. Talk about how dogs are so closely related to the wolf and are carnivores.
2. Benefits of the raw diet.
3. Talk about how processed and bad kibble is. Read the ingredient list of a poor quality kibble and compare it to a proper raw diet.
4. Debunk a few common myths.

I would go to Jon and Natalie and RFD's websites and read through them....I am sure certain topics will pop out as good things to touch on....

I don't know how I missed this post before?! What a great topic for a speech! I know you will do great! Let us know how it goes! eace:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

If I'm not to late to the advice party :-0
First thing I would suggest is that when talking publicly Don't Get EMOTIONAL. If people pick up on the fact that you are seriously into your subject they can have a tendency to wind up. I hope they don't but always be aware of it.

I would look at this from the point of view of what is the best nutrition for a dog not a you want to feed PMR.

ie. What is a dog, and the evidence that goes with it.
what is the point of food - sounds stupid but us humans eat what we like not what is good for us, let the dogs choose.
whats in pet foods (as a point I always mention the amount of chappie dog food I would have to feed and the amount of it I will have to pick up again and put in a poop bin)
whats in raw meat (and as above how much do you need to pick up)
The madness that is allergies (my dog has a sensitive stomach- oh ok will I suggest you feed this food that has 100 % unnatural compounds for your dog)


Hope that helps

Remember though that 5 min's will fly by!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

eternalstudent - what do you mean by the audience getting "wound up"? That worries me..:faint2:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

People have their own beliefs and unfortunately some are not open to the idea that they might not be the best. 
for instance if I was a commercial dog food feeder and I loved my dog someone saying that raw is the best would mean that I am not feeding the best food and therefore not treating my dog as well as I should be. This would put my hackles up and I would start looking for ways to put you down.

I was on a debate today for my course (teams where assigned not personal choice), we were debating how clinical trials are run. One of the audience took affront to the fact that we were saying her trials were not done in the best light and really tried to knock my side down, in the process very nearly derailing the whole thing.

I did not mean to worry you but with something that can be so provocative as how you treat you pet it may be something to look out for.

NB
I might have posted this after you have given the talk so I hope if you have that it went really well  and that you managed to convert some to proper carnivore nutrition !!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I give the speech on Monday so I am still refining it!

I think most people will be pre-occupied with the speech they are about to give op2: to really get too offended by raw feeding. I am introducing it lightly too, but saying something along the lines of, "have you ever considered whether its appropriate to feed dogs the same processed, commercial food day after day"? Pretty harmless, I hope. Just an eye opener.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I give the speech on Monday so I am still refining it!
> 
> I think most people will be pre-occupied with the speech they are about to give op2: to really get too offended by raw feeding. I am introducing it lightly too, but saying something along the lines of, "have you ever considered whether its appropriate to feed dogs the same processed, commercial food day after day"? Pretty harmless, I hope. Just an eye opener.


I like it. :happy:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I somehow missed this thread...but it sounds awesome! I'm sure you will do great. I also think debunking myths is a great way to go. Most people out there are not even remotely aware of the kibble-is-bad issue...not to mention feeding raw meat. They are so brainwashed by commercialized diets that it doesn't even occur to them to question it. So how do you deal with brainwashing? You un-brainwash! :biggrin: Make people question, make them realize....there is more to doggy diets than kibble in a bag. Good luck!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Speech went well! I passed (yippee!) and I even had 3 out of the 5 people ask me about raw feeding after the speeches!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Speech went well! I passed (yippee!) and I even had 3 out of the 5 people ask me about raw feeding after the speeches!!


Congratulations!! Can you post an outline, maybe? Or sum up the speech?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Introduction
*Many of us have pets in our home and we do everything we can to protect them, keep them safe and to help them live long, healthy lives. 
*But…how many of us question whether modern, commercial diets are even appropriate for our pets? 
*I began to question this after one of my dogs almost died from bloat and a twisted stomach. According a bloat study conducted by Perdue, processed kibble may be linked to bloat.
*Kibble has only been popular for about 50 or 60 years. Before that, most dogs survived on raw or cooked homemade diets. 
*Kibble was not invented to provide better nutrition. It was invented for convenience. This occurred when TV dinners and TANG were becoming popular!
*Many kibbles are full of carbohydrates such as corn which are inappropriate for dogs because they are carnivores. 

Main Body
*The domestic dog shares over 99.9% of its DNA with the Grey Wolf. 
*Like wolves, dog are carnivores. Internally, dogs have sharp carnassial teeth made for slicing meat rather than flat teeth for grinding plant matter. 
*No amylase in their mouths.
*Very short digestive track.

*Because dogs and wolves are nearly identical, it makes sense that we should model our dogs’ diets off the natural diet of the Grey Wolf.
*The Grey Wolf eats the meat, bone and organs of its prey. Wolves CAN survive on plant matter during times of famine but this is not ideal. 

If you feed raw...
*There are many different ways to feed a raw diet. With nearly all, you will feed mostly meat, some edible bone and some organ. You may or may not add small amounts of plant matter.
*While it seems contradictory to what many of us have learned, many raw bones are safe for dogs to eat. Cooked bones are never appropriate. 
*Of course, it is important to properly balance the diet so it is essential for anyone considering raw feeding to speak with a vet first, preferably a holistic vet or one who has spent additional time studying animal nutrition. (I had to include this as a disclaimer, as much as vets are a poor resource for raw diets, because I didn't want anyone to run home and start feeding raw meat without doing their research)

Benefits...(anecdotal)
*Heightened immunity
*Some possible natural immunity to flees
*Dental health from RMBs
*Less risk of bloat (gas)
*Improved allergies
*Improved digestive ability – my own dog.
*Less shedding

Conclusion
I believe a raw diet = most beneficial way to feed a dog because they are carnivores who thrive off of the meat, bone and organ of prey animals. They don’t need the carbohydrates, sugars, corn or preservatives common in commercial pet food.

I also brought Tom Lonsdale's books (Works Wonders and Raw Meaty Bones and suggested them as reading if anyone is interested in a raw diet)


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!! And good for you, very impressive:biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That is awesome! I am so happy for you that it went so well! And, to have people come up after and want to talk more about it! That's great! Woot! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay!!! This is awesome....you're a total raw junkie now haha! I remember a few short months ago you were a total newb! Doesn't take long to get to be an expert :wink:

Good work and glad you not only passed but sparked the interest in others! Nothing better than that :thumb: :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...more converted souls. :heh:

P.S. Congratulations on the speech!!! It sounds like it was awesome. :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Only five people there with you?! Shame! I was thinking full classroom of, like, fifty students. hahaha. Would have been nice, but still, we make due with what we've got, and you certainly did a FINE job of it!

Congrats on passing! Congrats on getting more people interested in raw!


----------



## ingodseyes (Feb 8, 2011)

gee, someone needs to have a talk with my dogs.... they don't think they are carnivores but rather omnivours, I've seen them eat veggies out of the garden, and have one that Loves to eat the flowers off my wife's plants. I thought carnivores were animals that with out a source of Taurine in their diet, would die....such as cats.....Got a lot to learn about dogs on here. Glad I joined...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

ingodseyes said:


> gee, someone needs to have a talk with my dogs.... they don't think they are carnivores but rather omnivours, I've seen them eat veggies out of the garden, and have one that Loves to eat the flowers off my wife's plants. I thought carnivores were animals that with out a source of Taurine in their diet, would die....such as cats.....Got a lot to learn about dogs on here. Glad I joined...


Yes, dogs are carnivores. Sure they will eat veggies, fruit, chips, cat poop....all because it tastes good to them. :smile: That doesn't mean that what they consume is appropriate for their diet. If dogs were omnivores you'd probably see flat molars in their mouths used to grind up plant matter. 

Heck, I'd love to eat cake, cookies and ice cream all day, but that's not an appropriate diet. LOL! :tongue1:

Glad your here! I hope you find the forum helpful. Welcome! :smile:


----------

